# removing salt spreader from pick-up



## rarbs (May 5, 2005)

does anyone out there have an efficient way to get your saltspreader in and out of your pick-up truck bed in under 15/20 minutes?


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Do you have access to a skid loader? If so, I can send pics of my setup. I can have my 10' Henderson in / out in under 5 min.

If no skid loader, it's gonna be tough.


----------

